# John deere loader quick attach adapter



## kshayharvester (Mar 21, 2009)

I was wondering if anyone knows who makes a quick attach adapter for a John Deere 158 loader. Mine has four pins that hold the bucket/bale spike and I would like to mount a quick attach to switch easier. My local dealer can get an aftermarket for like $700 but I should be able to find one cheaper than that I would think. Thanks alot and love this site!


----------



## middleTn (Nov 11, 2009)

dont know if this helps, but i am looking to do the same for my tractor with a set of forks, so i am buying the forks, welding a couple plates across the back, and I will order the retainers, (which hold the top of the bucket to the loader), and I will weld 1 1/8 solid pins to bottom, with a 1/2 hole to hold hitch pin, that will hold the bottom to loader.... I took the part number off my bucket retainer pins 
W42151 and called JD...

to my surprised they are 51.00 each..good luck


----------



## Heyhay..eh (Aug 7, 2009)

Hey guys

My buddy just made me a set of forks for my 541 JD quick attach system.

For the top receiver he used vertical strapping bent over to catch the top of the loader plate and for the pins he used category 2 pins off the shelf. They are assembled to be bolted on so they can be changed in the future. Those pins are like 10 a piece I believe

Take care


----------



## middleTn (Nov 11, 2009)

HeYHaY

cool I have been looking at several ways around the top problems again at 51 each ....ouch...

I was thinking if I took 1/2 flat stock and heated and bent around a pc of roll bar...if under stress it will bend away......have you used yours.what size material did he use for top? do you have a picture you could send me...

thanks


----------



## Heyhay..eh (Aug 7, 2009)

yes I have used mine and it works well. As good as the bucket

Another neighbour with the same loader cut a heavy duty pipe in half and used that as his top receiver then welded a piece of strapping on top to add strength. This seemed to work well as he picked his whole crop with it.

I will get you some pictures of the pallet fork assembly and also of some hay forks I had modified a few years ago by the dealer when I bought my tractor.

Try to get them to you tomorrow

Take care


----------



## johndeere (Oct 31, 2009)

Here is company that makes all types of different items. Including quick hitch plates.

HORST WELDING


----------



## kyfred (Dec 23, 2009)

I have a woods loader on a kubota tractor and the quick tach system looks to be the same as a bobcat uses. Just flip 2 levers up and set on ground bucket rollbale spear or fork lift fork attachment and back away from it. I remember seeing a company at the national farm machinery show in Louisville have the same type for sale to make loader attachments quick tach. They had a plate that went on the back of the bucket or whatever to make your bucket quick tach also. 
Be a good excuse to go to the farm machinery show.


----------



## middleTn (Nov 11, 2009)

went to site, got to call today, I wonder if they be cheaper then 51.00 each.......wonder about fit as well........might just be easier to go green, that way I know it fits..........51.00 each, did I mention that ...ouch


----------

